

Eclipse and Ubuntu - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2009/03/04/Eclipse-and-Ubuntu.aspx
Ubuntu just won't move past Eclipse 3.2. Shuttleworth talks about the move to 3.5.
======
pivo
If only it were somehow possible to just download the current eclipse release
from eclipse.org.

